# EOS M 22 pancake lens cap



## MrFotoFool (Jul 19, 2013)

I got my M kit today (the 299 deal with pancake lens). I only got it to use as point and shoot with small lens (will never buy another M lens), so I want a small setup to fit in cargo shorts pocket.

Only minor disappointment is the pinch lens cap seems a bit thick for my needs. I am going to order one of these flat screw in caps instead. (No one seems to carry this except BH and Istock via Amazon).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=806920&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 19, 2013)

I knew that the hood is included only in L lenses, but I did'nt imagine that there was no cap for the EF-M kit lenses.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## astevenscr (Jul 19, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> I knew that the hood is included only in L lenses, but I did'nt imagine that there was no cap for the EF-M kit lenses.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I think you misunderstood - it comes with a lens cap, but the OP didn't like the thickness of the included lens cap for the small camera.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 19, 2013)

astevenscr said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > I knew that the hood is included only in L lenses, but I did'nt imagine that there was no cap for the EF-M kit lenses.
> ...


 
Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2013)

Agreed - I prefer the old side-pinch cap on my 40/2.8 pancake.


----------



## archiea (Jul 19, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I got my M kit today (the 299 deal with pancake lens). I only got it to use as point and shoot with small lens (will never buy another M lens), so I want a small setup to fit in cargo shorts pocket.
> 
> Only minor disappointment is the pinch lens cap seems a bit thick for my needs. I am going to order one of these flat screw in caps instead. (No one seems to carry this except BH and Istock via Amazon).
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=806920&Q=&is=REG&A=details



Nice catch. I like that it's metal.

True that the lenscap adds almost 1/4 more to the size!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks MrFotoFool for the link. I might order one for same reason. 

I will add more M lenses, only in pancake style.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 19, 2013)

I am having second thoughts about the screw in cap. It looks like it will work well on a lens where the filter thread goes right to the edge of the lens (as in most lenses). With this lens, however, the filter threads are inset from the edge of the lens and there is a substantial area of perfectly flat metal lens barrel on front before the end. I think it would be too hard to unscrew the very flat metal cap when the edge is so far inset like that. The metal is not thick enough to get a good grasp.

I may just look for a thinner (non pinch type) plastic cap.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 19, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I am having second thoughts about the screw in cap. It looks like it will work well on a lens where the filter thread goes right to the edge of the lens (as in most lenses). With this lens, however, the filter threads are inset from the edge of the lens and there is a substantial area of perfectly flat metal lens barrel on front before the end. I think it would be too hard to unscrew the very flat metal cap when the edge is so far inset like that. The metal is not thick enough to get a good grasp.
> 
> I may just look for a thinner (non pinch type) plastic cap.



I agree about the thickness of the cap. I picked up a B+W XS-Pro filter (for too much $) for it and just don't bother with the cap. It's very low profile and really streamlines the camera. It's funny how much difference a few millimeters can make.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> thanks MrFotoFool for the link. I might order one for same reason.
> 
> I will add more M lenses, only in pancake style.


It takes time to get the screw-in cap off, but it's good when in the bag/pocket. Will go to my local camera store to see if an old styled side pinch cap could be found. Very thick cap with a tiny hood on a pancake lens. Sometimes just couldn't figure out what the designer was thinking. 

I'd love to see more fast pancake primes too.


----------



## archiea (Jul 20, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I am having second thoughts about the screw in cap. It looks like it will work well on a lens where the filter thread goes right to the edge of the lens (as in most lenses). With this lens, however, the filter threads are inset from the edge of the lens and there is a substantial area of perfectly flat metal lens barrel on front before the end. I think it would be too hard to unscrew the very flat metal cap when the edge is so far inset like that. The metal is not thick enough to get a good grasp.
> 
> I may just look for a thinner (non pinch type) plastic cap.



I think that once the camera turns on, the lens telescopes out. Isn't it easier to remove the cap then?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I will add more M lenses, only in pancake style.


+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 20, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I am going to order one of these flat screw in caps instead. (No one seems to carry this except BH and Istock via Amazon).
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=806920&Q=&is=REG&A=details


Thanks for sharing ... going to order one for my 22mm lens


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 20, 2013)

The threads don't last forever, especially one misthreading and you've thrashed it. Somehow on my 24-105 the lens filter thread is gone, in that a filter won't dead end and keeps spinning at the end of its travel. That plus the time to put on and off makes it a poor choice for a lens cap in my opinion. 

Center pinch lens caps are really only useful for long telephotos when you have the hood on. Otherwise I think they're more of an annoyance and I prefer the older style.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 21, 2013)

I picked up a generic plastic cap at a local camera store. As per photos attached, appears to stick out about half as much as the Canon cap so I think it will be the perfect solution.


----------

